# Meindl Size 10 400 G $110



## dirtydog (Jun 10, 2011)

Ran these boots one season but they are too warm for my liking. Boots have been treated twice with Obenauf's.Would like to get $110


----------



## dirtydog (Jun 10, 2011)

Sold


----------

